# Internet Speed



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

did one of those internet speed thingies, how are my results?

Download 13.47 mb/s
Upload 2.07 mb/s


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You have to do it a couple of times in order to get a good avg....

Not sure what you are using but on of the best sites is dslreports

But with all that said ... man those are some fantastic numbers ...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

That looks great. I tested mine and my results were 2.8 mb/s upload and 0.71 mb/s download with 39 ms latency. I have Verizon DSL and I'd love to have speeds like yours.


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

I thought my comcast internet was slow, I guess not. I got 20.7 mb/s down and 4.13 up. I guess that is not to bad.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

19.47 down
5.04 up

Verizon FiOS


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I had 9 mps cable that I recently downgraded to 3 meg to save some money. Funny thing is that I really haven't noticed a slow down since very few sites actually has speeds much over 1 meg. Watch next time you download something to see the speed the stuff is coming through. I have ran 2 computers over my wireless and another 2 plus a PS3 and the Dish receiver over this speed with no slow down. All I'm saying is that the pure speed that is measured at these sites is not related to real world speeds, so if you don't measure up compared to others, don't worry so much about it.


----------

